# Help! Puppy seems aggressive toward kids



## 3boys&apup (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi all, we've had our toy poodle for about six weeks (she is just over 4 months old) and the internet (and this forum, esp.) has really helped me stay on the right track so far with our girl.

I have made sure to supervise when the kids and the dog interact, but over the last two weeks I've noticed that our puppy is increasingly aggressive-seeming towards my boys (10, 7 and 3 yrs old). At first I thought it was her attempt to initiate play, but I'm changing my mind about the tone. She charges their feet/ankles, biting/pulling at socks and pants legs, angrily growling and barking at them. I thought it might be because they *are* boys, and tend to run, jump, etc., but she has started initiating this behavior toward them even if they are standing quietly. (We do not let the boys play-fight or tug of war with her, only ball-throwing "fetch" games.) This happens most usually at bed time, when we are all in the boys' room showering, getting into pjs and settling down.

I tried having them walk toward her to back down w/ firm "no" or clap to surprise her off, but neither worked, sometimes even seemed to encourage the behavior. I tried calling her away and having her obey a command, but after she pleases me she'll go right back to it. Other than just leaving her in her enclosure during bed time, the best thing so far has been having the boys hold the treat bag -- but I don't let them give her one until she's good and calmed down and obeying "sit" from them. I'm still worried that this reinforces "if I charge and bark they reward me." She is a very smart dog and I am struggling to react in the right way about this, since I believe we can turn this around but it's my kids over a dog any day. Please help with concrete suggestions!


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would say that ankle biting, socks and pant legs is play (not appropriate play, mind you, but still play). Children, especially BOYS are VERY exciting to puppies at the best of times. The clap and no is stimulating, not distracting and all the shaking of feet when socks come off and pyjamas go on and giggling boys is simply too much for puppy to take.

You say this happens mostly in the early evening, which is prime ZOOMIE time for puppies. They are somewhat diurnal animals and play and hunting occurs at these active times. 

So, a couple of tips:
Crate the puppy at the boys bedtime, give her a kong or food toy to chew on while performing your motherly duties. This takes away her opportunity to practice the behaviour and also makes your job a bit less stressful (better for everyone, puppy included). 
Keep a leash on her when she's free (but supervised) so that you can remove her and redirect her to an appropriate toy that is not a small two legged person. 

Find a good positive puppy class to take her to so she CAN play maniacally with appropriate canine playmates and can learn some self control. She is still very young and most puppy work is about management first and training second. They go hand in hand but one without the other is like trying to knit one handed.


----------



## 3boys&apup (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks so much, Cracker. I guess I'm at my wit's end because my youngest (3yrs) has been home sick for two days and she is charging him at every opportunity all day long. He basically has to sit up on the sofa with his legs pulled up to be free of her. I've given her some time outs in the crate just because I get too frustrated to stay positive. The behavior started mild and occasional, but seemed to grow. We are close to the point where they'd rather avoid the dog than interact with her. If it seems okay to crate her for the hour-long shower-bedtime continuum, I will. Based on raising three kids, I definitely prefer avoiding battles to fighting them if possible, I just didn't want this to turn into other behavior problems because she's feeling alone. 

I would love to have her interact w/ other dogs, but unfortunately, we live in S. Korea and there are no puppy classes or dog parks. Everyone keeps their dog in their apartment. I'm going to have to wait to use any professional obedience, etc., classes until this summer when I return to the U.S. for a long vacation. Until then we have to manage whatever issues on our own.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

> Other than just leaving her in her enclosure during bed time, the best thing so far has been having the boys hold the treat bag -- but I don't let them give her one until she's good and calmed down and obeying "sit" from them. I'm still worried that this reinforces "if I charge and bark they reward me."


As long as you treat at the same time as the behavior you want, that is what you are reinforcing. Read up on clicker training and NILIF in the stickies threads. I got an adult dog that was partially trained and just whistled instead of clicking (since no way could I remember to take a clicker everywhere  )


----------



## ShutterBug (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree that it's play and not aggression. Our 12 week old puppy does the same thing with me and my kids. Except for my 2 year old who screams bloody murder if the dog gets anywhere near his feet, she leaves him alone LOL

What we've been doing, is when she "attacks" we give a loud, firm "AH AH AH!" which is what we use instead of "no" when she's doing something she's not allowed. That distracts her momentarily so we can stop moving and ask for a sit. Once she's sitting, we give her one of her favourite toys to play with.

It's slow going, but we're starting to see some progress.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I didnt' realize you are in Korea. So she's totally an apt dog? Do you take her out at all? If you ever plan to move to a more dog friendly area you are going to have socialization issues with her, it's really important to try and get her out and about to see, hear and meet people, places and things...anyway, do what you can.

As for not wanting to crate her. Puppies NEED their rest and calm time and crates are the ideal place for it. Many pups sleep like 18 hours a day in order to "recharge" and grow. Part of this issue (beyond just being a puppy) may certainly be overstimulation. Just like it's important for young children to have naps or they become hyperactive, cranky and whiny....


----------

